# Fresno Car Show 2008



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Who's going??


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Dec 28 2007, 06:16 PM~9553502
> *Who's going??
> *


What show? LG,Thee Individuals,SLM, etc.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Dec 28 2007, 06:16 PM~9553502
> *Who's going??
> *


What show? LG,Thee Individuals,SLM, etc.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Dec 28 2007, 07:23 PM~9554871
> *What show? LG,Thee Individuals,SLM, etc.
> *


My bad :0 Thee Individuals car club......This will be there 31st annual.I think the only car club in Lowriding history to be throwing car shows that long.Much respect to there car club. :thumbsup:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah all 5 of them.....man that is alot of work for those cats.....mad props


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll be there again.....
 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION is down


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: I'LL GO CHECK IT OUT! :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

hope they move it back to sundays, i think thats why they had a low attendance this year.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

I do prefer a Saturday set up and a Sunday show.....it gives you more time to set up and detail your car....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Dec 28 2007, 10:26 PM~9556095
> *I do prefer a Saturday set up and a Sunday show.....it gives you more time to set up and detail your car....
> *



sure does and alot of people work saturdays and to have the show on a saturday i think is selling yourself short. well we'll have to wait and see what they do.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 28 2007, 10:22 PM~9556072
> *hope they move it back to sundays, i think thats why they had a low attendance this year.
> *


I think your right,this year it will be on Sunday....I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Hope to make it outthere. Show does fall on a Sunday this year


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 29 2007, 03:23 PM~9559673
> *Hope to make it outthere.  Show does fall on a Sunday this year
> *


Hell ya! That would be cool to have more great pictures of the show.....


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

DaddysGirl will be in the house.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

ILL BE OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I remember 3 big shows in Fresno - Thee Individuals, LG and one more. I always have a cool time in Fresno. i remember a hop at a pizza place one year around the corner from the show.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Dec 30 2007, 10:30 PM~9570418
> *I remember 3 big shows in Fresno - Thee Individuals, LG and one more.  I always have a cool time in Fresno. i remember a hop at a pizza place one year around the corner from the show.
> *



lg has 2 shows in fresno, thee individuals. those are the 3 major shows fresno has. they still have the show and hop at shakeys pizza every sunday during summer time.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Dec 29 2007, 10:24 PM~9562028
> *DaddysGirl will be in the house.
> *


TIME FOR THE RETURN? :0 

IT WILL BE NICE TO SEE HER AGAIN!


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Fresno is always a good time. lot of cool people down there and the girls are real friendly. :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Dec 31 2007, 12:31 AM~9570864
> *Fresno is always a good time.  lot of cool people down there and the girls are real friendly.    :biggrin:
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

Untouchables will be in the house :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERY LOWRIDER OUT IN CALIFORNIA,MID-WEST,EAST COAST,DOWN SOUTH......... :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Dec 29 2007, 10:24 PM~9562028
> *DaddysGirl will be in the house.
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE HER AGAIN THATS ONE RIDE THAT WAS MISSED IN 07 NICE BE FOR I CAN IMAGINE NOW


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

FRESNO KNOWS HOW TO GET DOWN FOR A CAR SHOW!


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Whut up E-Side, ya missed a good show in Long Beach 1/1/08


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I was at that show bustin out the oldies and old school cd's at $5. can someone give me more info for this fresno show. i sure would like to go


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

The Flyer isn't up yet for this year but I got contact info off of last years site....
you can reach Pete at:559-251-4372


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

NEW STYLE WILL BE THERE, GOD WILLING , ITS A MANDATORY SHOW FOR US ITS ONE OF MY FAVORITES CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

up up up for the valley


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 2 2008, 10:21 PM~9592611
> *Whut up E-Side, ya missed a good show in Long Beach 1/1/08
> *


WAS UP HOMIE ALWAY WANTED TO GO BUT YOU NEVER KNOW THAT GRAPE VINE IS UNPREDICTABLE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 3 2008, 11:00 AM~9596216
> *NEW STYLE WILL BE THERE, GOD WILLING , ITS A MANDATORY SHOW FOR US ITS ONE OF MY FAVORITES CANT WAIT :biggrin:
> *















:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 2 2008, 09:21 PM~9592611
> *Whut up E-Side, ya missed a good show in Long Beach 1/1/08
> *


What's up Homie. How's the weather in southern Cali. :dunno:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm sure I'll be out there.

 :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 2 2008, 11:41 PM~9594142
> *I was at that show bustin out the oldies and old school cd's at $5. can someone give me more info for this fresno show. i sure would like to go
> *


Damn you were Bumpping some bad ass hard to find oldies. and didn't you have a special that day didn't i hear 3 Cd's for $10. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 3 2008, 11:00 AM~9596216
> *NEW STYLE WILL BE THERE, GOD WILLING , ITS A MANDATORY SHOW FOR US ITS ONE OF MY FAVORITES CANT WAIT :biggrin:
> *


What's up Trino. :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*
LATIN STYLE WILL BE THERE!!!
*


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Dec 28 2007, 10:01 PM~9555595
> *My bad :0 Thee Individuals car club......This will be there 31st annual.I think the only car club in Lowriding history to be throwing car shows that long.Much respect to there car club. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's a little history lesson for all you lowriders. This would be there 32nd annual because there first car show was with Lowrider Magazine. So by letting them go, that makes it there 31st. They didn't count the there first year together in there history...Just a little info on the past.  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT FOR FRESNO! :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

see you there


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

MANDITORY FOR IMPALAS C.C. WE'LL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

I just realized that the show is the day after I am gonna get married......sounds like a good honeymoon to me! :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jan 18 2008, 08:37 AM~9725866
> *I just realized that the show is the day after I am gonna get married......sounds like a good honeymoon to me! :biggrin:
> *




NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i hope it wont be like last years dat was so weak man there was mabey like 10 people who showed up


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 6 2008, 07:18 AM~9876601
> *i hope it wont be like last years dat was so weak man there was mabey like 10 people who showed up
> *


I think because it was on a Saturday,maybe it my be different this year...Its on Sunday.......Let's hope.....


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

BRING YOUR TEQUILA ORANGE JUICE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE DRIVING TO THIS SHOW BE READY BABY TTMFT ON ALL HATERS


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

What's up with the 559, I know theres more lowriders out there lets blow this site up!!!!!! 209 Where you at too......I know we have lowrider with computers.... :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 8 2008, 01:57 PM~9896455
> *What's up with the 559, I know theres more lowriders out there lets blow this site up!!!!!!  209 Where you at too......I know we have lowrider with computers.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by htdt63_@Feb 8 2008, 10:36 PM~9900535
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT See I knew we had people out there.......


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ALL LOWRIDERS......TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

hey, are you gonna be able to make it to the VISALIA show on the 16th???

Hope 2 see you there.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deleonx7_@Feb 9 2008, 11:48 AM~9902591
> *hey, are you gonna be able to make it to the VISALIA show on the 16th???
> 
> Hope 2 see you there.
> *


More and likely not, I got chrome out right now, as a matter of fact its down there in Fresno at Moreno's polishing....Man I started taking pieces of my car in Nov..I'm hoping to get done by next month....


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay.

Hey, if you can't bring your car.........come by to support the show.................
later


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deleonx7_@Feb 9 2008, 12:55 PM~9902859
> *Okay.
> 
> Hey, if you can't bring your car.........come by to support the show.................
> ...


That sounds good maybe I will...Peace out... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Been at this show the 15 years to compete or to just check it out, has always been good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT I can't wait till the show...I hope its a good turnout....Hope to see everyone there that posted up in this section..and commented on the site..Pass threw when our club is setting up and say "What's Up"......... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT I can't wail till the show...I hope its a good turn out..I hope to see all the people who commented on this site...Also, come on by and say "Whats up" to me....I'll be in the main building......Peace!!!!!!!!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Sorry for the double take on the quote, sometimes the computer gets stuck...... :machinegun: "FUCKING COMPUTER"!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Just noticed that there is another show on this date. Got to be loyal and stick with Pete and the guys!


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 3 2008, 10:00 AM~9596216
> *NEW STYLE WILL BE THERE, GOD WILLING , ITS A MANDATORY SHOW FOR US ITS ONE OF MY FAVORITES CANT WAIT :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: Wazz up Trino U know its mando for us also this is my fav show Fresno was the first time i showed GROUNDSHAKER its kinda like a rites of passage in my family :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 9 2008, 11:40 AM~9902328
> *ALL LOWRIDERS......TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD WILL BE THERE LOVE THAT SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT FRESNO :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

cant wait for this show


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LuxuriouS will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jan 18 2008, 08:37 AM~9725866
> *I just realized that the show is the day after I am gonna get married......sounds like a good honeymoon to me! :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## peter g. martinez (Apr 18, 2007)

Thee Individuals Car show - Is on a Sunday June 8th Fresno Fairgrounds
Hope to all my old friends and all my new friends. Pete - Prez Thee Individuals C.C.


----------



## peter g. martinez (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope To See all youguys there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -- Pete


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by peter g. martinez_@Feb 24 2008, 04:39 PM~10019093
> *Hope To See all youguys there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -- Pete
> *


Hey Pete what do you think good response so far


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HERE IS A NORTHWEST CALENDAR IF YOU GUYS NEED EXTRA SHOWS



Yakima Olive Garden may 4th

Bellingham show is May 18th 

SEWARD PARK SEATTLE MAY 26TH

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

Showtime end of July date TBA

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

Lowcos Yakima chapter
Aug 23- Yakima- Yak Lowcos Chapter bbq Fullbrite park. 12-5

Aug 24th Tenetive date BLVD ENT. Yakima Speedway

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH 

Individuals car club is holding a show and car hop it will be better than the first.
THE TIME AND PLACE ARE TBA ASAP. THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter g. martinez_@Feb 24 2008, 03:36 PM~10019078
> * Thee Individuals Car show - Is on a Sunday June 8th Fresno Fairgrounds
> Hope to all my old friends and all my new friends. Pete - Prez Thee Individuals C.C.
> *


TO THE TOP!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT for the homie Pete :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter g. martinez_@Feb 24 2008, 04:39 PM~10019093
> *Hope To See all youguys there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -- Pete
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

best and longest running show in the valley cant miss it !!!!!!!!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter g. martinez_@Feb 24 2008, 04:39 PM~10019093
> *Hope To See all youguys there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -- Pete
> *


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jan 16 2008, 10:34 PM~9714921
> *MANDITORY FOR IMPALAS C.C. WE'LL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


.
.
.
. ................Just a FLEET of I M P A L A S comming your way! in one day  
.
.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE IN DA HOUSE........ :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin:







:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 18 2008, 01:08 AM~10194908
> *
> 
> 
> ...





niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

I can't find a web-sight to load the pre-reg...>>>help


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE,
THE CHOLO DJ WANTS IN ON THIS ONE AND I'M GONNA BRING DANNY DE LA PAZ WITH ME. HOW DO I GET IN TO THIS SHOW. WANNA BUST SOME BAD ASS OLDIES AT THIS SHOW, AS ALWAYS JUST $5. ALSO WILL BE AT THE FRESNO SHOW O JULY 19TH.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 25 2008, 09:52 PM~10256805
> *ORALE,
> THE CHOLO DJ WANTS IN ON THIS ONE AND I'M GONNA BRING DANNY DE LA PAZ WITH ME. HOW DO I GET IN TO THIS SHOW. WANNA BUST SOME BAD ASS OLDIES AT THIS SHOW, AS ALWAYS JUST $5. ALSO WILL BE AT THE FRESNO SHOW O JULY 19TH.
> *


Mike I would PM peter g. martinez he is the prez of Thee Individuals he would give you the lowdown on the show and stuff


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

READ ON A CLUB TOPIC THIS SHOW IS CANCELLED.


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 4 2008, 09:57 AM~10333449
> *READ ON A CLUB TOPIC THIS SHOW IS CANCELLED.
> *


HEARD ABOUT THAT................. :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

WONDER IF THERE GONNA RESCHEDULE FOR A LATER DATE? OR SKIP A YEAR?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 4 2008, 08:57 AM~10333449
> *READ ON A CLUB TOPIC THIS SHOW IS CANCELLED.
> *


Thats the word Ed our Fresno Chapter President said Pete from "Thee Individuals" told him


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

carshow concert and hop and amusement rides and games the whole family can enjoy 








bring your pop up tents for the grassy area watch the show and concert play carnaval games get on rides eat eat eat :biggrin:watch the hopp listen to power 106.3 raffles this year were gonna have a major raffle sterio equipment alarms 37'' flat screen lcd to hang on your wall 300 dollars cash a nano i pod chrome certificate 1,500 custom paint job certificate from stone cold kustoms and much more you cant go wrong in orange cove _*all pavement and grass areas no dirt*_


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 4 2008, 12:00 PM~10334924
> *Thats the word Ed our Fresno Chapter President said Pete from "Thee Individuals" told him
> *



that sucks oh well.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

does anybody know why :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 4 2008, 01:46 PM~10335840
> *does anybody know why :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 4 2008, 12:11 PM~10335018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sounds nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 4 2008, 11:29 PM~10340037
> *sounds nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

cant believe this show is going to be cancelled


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

cant believe this show is going to be cancelled


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 7 2008, 12:11 AM~10352792
> *cant believe this show is going to be cancelled
> *


anybody know why :uh:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 4 2008, 01:00 PM~10334924
> *Thats the word Ed our Fresno Chapter President said Pete from "Thee Individuals" told him
> *


.
.








.
.Pete said NEXT YEAR!!! He's gonna STEP IT UP


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Apr 9 2008, 06:51 AM~10370900
> *.
> .
> 
> ...


THEY WILL BE BACK FOR SHO IVE BEEN ATTENDING THAT SHOW FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER ORANGE COVE IS 20 MINUTES AWAY COME OUT AND SUPPORT 30 MILES EAST OF FRESNO KING OF CALI PHOENIX AZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE LA ,PORTLAND ,SACRAMENTO ,STOCKTON ,LAS VEGAS ,MERCED ,BAKERSFIELD ,FRESNO ,AND ALL OTHER SURROUNDING CITIES


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 5 2008, 01:23 AM~10340499
> *
> :0
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 9 2008, 03:00 PM~10374605
> *THEY WILL BE BACK FOR SHO IVE BEEN ATTENDING THAT SHOW FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER ORANGE COVE IS 20 MINUTES AWAY COME OUT AND SUPPORT 30 MILES EAST OF FRESNO KING OF CALI PHOENIX AZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE LA ,PORTLAND ,SACRAMENTO ,STOCKTON ,LAS VEGAS ,MERCED ,BAKERSFIELD ,FRESNO ,AND ALL OTHER SURROUNDING CITIES
> *



Salinas too


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_I need the registration form for this show, help please._


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_*CANCELED, WHAT*_


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2008, 03:23 PM~10374791
> *Salinas too
> *


MY BAD AND SALINAS :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2008, 03:23 PM~10374791
> *Salinas too
> *


Im glad i dont owe you any money i wouldnt be able to hide from you!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

